# Baby so low, does it mean fast labor?



## roxane1986

Hi ladies,

I am just a few days short of 37 weeks and last week I was 50% effaced but I am still not dilated as of yesterday. My baby is hanging sooo low.. it's incredible.. does this mean fast labor? 
This is my second but the first one was a scheduled csection due to placenta previa. I am attempting vbac after only 15 months but I need to go into labor before 40 weeks and deliver fast enough or they will send me for a c-section. I am hoping for fast delivery... anyone know if having the baby hang sooo low means fast delivery?!

Here's a picture of me at 36 weeks to see how low he is.. 

Thanks :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Girly922

I can't say I've heard anything that suggests so. DD was only 2/5 engaged until the moment my waters broke and I went into labour. I woke up to my waters breaking, DD was born less than 4 hours later. I was using evening primrose capsules internally though, that's supposed to help you dilate quicker.


----------



## roxane1986

Hi Girly! Glad you had a fast labor!! Less then 4 hours is awesome!! Since Im attempting vbac after such a short time (15 months), 4 hours would be great cause the faster the better.. but where can I get those capsules? Is it a prescription? I know my dr wont induce me with any medication such as pitocin because this can cause a rupture even more.. do you think those capsules are kinda similar? Or is it natural? Thanks for your info!! :)


----------



## Girly922

Evening primrose oil is a natural women's remedy, normally taken for healthier/stronger hair & nails. In the UK, you can find it in any supermarket by the vitamins. Or it is easily available online. It doesn't induce you at all, many people fob it off saying that it does nothing as it won't help to naturally induce labour at full term. But as that's not what you're trying to do, you should gain the benefits from it. It has a similar component in to what semen does to help soften the cervix. It won't dilate you at all, but it will soften it so when you start to dilate when you do go into labour, you dilate easier and quicker. You can insert 1000mg-2000mg and take 1000mg orally at 37wks, at 39wks you can up that to 3000mg internally and 2000mg orally. You need to place the capsule as close to your cervix as you can, not the easiest of tasks if you can't reach your cervix! Lol. 

I will say though, it won't do anything until your baby is ready to come. I was 8 days overdue when I went into labour. I'd been using evening primrose oil since 37wks, and it had obviously softened my cervix, but until she was ready to come, no amount of softening would've done a thing. 

Hope that all makes sense :)


----------



## roxane1986

great!! thx I will go get it tonight! :) I am 37 weeks tomorrow so I will start them this weekend!! :)


----------



## Girly922

I really hope you don't have long to wait and your little man decides to make an entrance soon so you can get your vbac. Lots of curries, lots of walking, as much sex as you can manage with a huge bump in the way, and if you've got a gym ball, don't stop bouncing. Lol. The night before I went into labour, I had an extra hot curry, a long walk around the city, and some rather awkward sex. :haha:


----------



## roxane1986

Yes I told dh that he will get alot of sex soon.. So not cause Im in tge mood.. Urghhh!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

being low does not mean fast labour. 

my daughter dropped very low at 36w then again at 40w she was 9 days late. 

My labour was shorter 6hr vs 27 but nothing to do with baby being low.


----------

